# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] La nouvelle peluche de Canard PC

## Izual

Canard PC et les lapins, vous savez, c'est avant tout une grande histoire d'amour. Chaste, l'amour, hein, n'allez pas appeler les autorités. Les lapins dessinés par Didier Couly accompagnent le mag' depuis des années, il était donc grand temps de les immortaliser afin qu'ils puissent trôner sur nos bureaux et surgir de nos tiroirs à chaussettes.

Nous avons donc demandé à des artisans-pelucheurs de confectionner une peluche lapin, et les premiers prototypes sont déjà entre nos mains. Pour vous les vendre, on aura quand même l'obligation d'en commander un grand nombre et même si la perspective d'avoir des centaines de lapins à la rédaction nous enchante, on voudrait s'assurer que vous aussi, vous serez content d'en avoir un chez vous.

Si vous voulez nous aider, répondez au *sondage ci-dessus* pour qu'on sache si on doit continuer la production ou garder nos peluches lapin pour nous.



Taille : 25 cm
Matière : toute douce
Prix : 20 € (hors frais de port)
Aux normes CE, EN 71
En vente à partir de Février (à vue de nez)

----------


## Simboubou

Si ça dégage un petit bénéfice pour le journal, je prend.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Où est située l'usine de confection ? Fr ? Eu ? China ?

----------


## Corbeau Bleu

J'aime bien la peluche mais pas le prix.  ::ninja::

----------


## Izual

> Où est située l'usine de confection ? Fr ? Eu ? China ?


La boîte qui les crée est française, mais on suppose que pour la fabrication en elle-même ils doivent faire ça en Chine, oui. Sans certitude.




> Si ça dégage un petit bénéfice pour le journal, je prend.


C'est tout l'intérêt du sondage : si jamais il n'y a pas assez de gens intéressés, on saura que ça ne serait pas rentable de faire une commande.

----------


## lupulus

20-€ une peluche, vous pleurez déjà sur le prix-? o_O

Moi qui venais aussi demander dans quelles conditions sociale et environnementale elle était fabriquée, je le sens mal...

----------


## shadowproject11

Haha, y'en aura au moins une pour les concours des canards !

----------


## apocalypsius

Avec les dents qui ressortent, ça serait plus rigolo, plutôt qu'elles soient cousue avec la bouche.

----------


## Zarock

20€, c'est normal pour une peluche de cette taille. Par contre, je n'aime pas le modèle, alors que j'adorerai avoir un lapin rose dans ma chambre.  ::(:

----------


## Nono

Un projet peluche lapin a déjà été mis en branle il y a quelques années. Il en ressortait que pour un exemplaire de peluche artisanale, faite par un pelucheur ou une pelucheuse français(e), le prix aurait du avoisiner les 100 euros.

----------


## Exekias

Sur le principe, oui mais :

- j'aimerai bien des dents et des yeux qui ressortent mieux, avec plus de relief, comme le monsieur au dessus (je parle de son avis, pas de ses dents).

- j'espère que ses membres sont suffisamment rigides malgré leur peu de largeur (je fais référence aux pattes  ::|:  )

----------


## Lennyroquai

De mon côté : J'acheterai sans hésiter une peluche lapin, ou du goodies (comme le blason Lapin canardPC dont on parlais y'a quelques années dans le topic Motards) et à 20 balles sans soucis.

Par contre, y'a un je-ne-sais-quoi qui me plait pas dans la peluche de la photo, je reconnais pas (Façon de parler hein...) le  ::):  (Les yeux peut-être)

----------


## Flad

Les 20€ c'est frais de port inclus ?

----------


## Min0x

> Les 20€ c'est frais de port inclus ?


Taille : 25 cm
Matière : toute douce
Prix : 20 € (hors frais de port)
Aux normes CE, EN 71
En vente à partir de Février (à vue de nez)

----------


## Flad

Oups, au temps pour moi.

----------


## Tantvalacruche

Je suis preneur, sans hésiter, de 2, d’ailleurs, j'en connais qui devrait apprécier...

----------


## Anonyme1023

Ah bah on en rediscute alors !
A l'époque c'était de l'ordre de 150€, et vous en avez parlé en... 2008, si je dis pas de bétise, et depuis silence-radio.

Donc je prends. Hop.  ::ninja::

----------


## GazPumped

Fuck yes !

----------


## bulincette

c'est dommage que l'annonce ne soit parue avant, avec les fêtes tout ça, ca aurait fait un chouette cadeau !

----------


## Romanito

Le "non" du sondage, c'est "non pas pour 20€" ou "non m'en fous des peluches" ? Ou les deux ?

----------


## perverpepere

Franchement, je suis pas contre l'idée de mettre 20€ pour un goodies un peu débile, mais cette peluche c'est non. Je trouves pas le design super inspirée (no offense vis à vis du dessinateur).

----------


## Zhykos

Ouais ça m'intéresserait ! Par contre les yeux sont peut-être un peu trop gros ...

----------


## Sby

J'adhère !

----------


## MoB

J'ai voté non.

Le prix est juste.
Je serais intéressé pour en prendre une.

MAIS c'est bien trop moche. Je peux comprendre qu'avec un prix mini on ne peut pas avoir une super création détaillée, mais comme certains l'on déjà dit, les yeux et les dents devraient être revu.
Et puis les oreilles de NOTRE lapin, elles sont collées cote cote sur son crane, pas avec un tel espace.

Pis de toute façon j'aurai préféré un Slipman !

----------


## Setzer

Moi, je prends, pour le principe.

----------


## PrinceGITS

J'ai voté oui, mais je trouve aussi que la peluche n'est pas très ressemblante...

----------


## Izual

> Le "non" du sondage, c'est "non pas pour 20€" ou "non m'en fous des peluches" ? Ou les deux ?


Les deux : si le projet se concrétise, on la mettra en vente à 20€. Le tout est de savoir si tu l'achèteras ou non (et, dans ce cas, que ce soit à cause de la peluche en elle-même ou de son prix importe peu).

Merci pour vos retours !  ::):

----------


## Romanito

OK donc je peux voter "non".  ::):  (m'en fous des peluches).

----------


## Paltorn

"Non" également pour moi, la peluche est rigolote certes, mais je ne mettrai pas 20€ dedans, surtout si elle est fabriquée en Chine. Et puis perso ce n'est pas là où j’attends CanardPC.

----------


## Flad

> ce n'est pas là où j’attends CanardPC.


Y a un projet de plug mais c'est pour plus tard  ::ninja::

----------


## SuicideSnake

On peut pas avoir une peluche Izual ?  ::ninja::

----------


## perverpepere

Par contre si vous faite une peluche sur base de  :Halmet:  j'en prends une caisse.

----------


## TheProjectHate

Déjà dit, le combo dents/yeux fait mal, c'est un "non" direct.

----------


## Zorglomme

Argh cruelle déception, je suis plutôt fan de peluches mais là elle fait... peur. Faudrait donner dans la mignoncité à fond, et là j'achète direct !

----------


## Nono

> "Non" également pour moi, la peluche est rigolote certes, mais je ne mettrai pas 20€ dedans, surtout si elle est fabriquée en Chine. Et puis perso ce n'est pas là où j’attends CanardPC.


Relis ci-dessus : en France ce serait 100€.

edit : je poste le lien vers le topic d'origine, ça sera plus concret.

----------


## Poon

Non. 

Le prototype montré est assez laid. Et si c'est comme pour la BD de Cooly qui vous a finalement fait perdre de l'argent, si j'ai bien suivi toute l'affaire... 

Pourquoi ne pas faire des tapis de souris, stickers et autres goodies ayant un rapport avec l'informatique, pas bien chers à produire mais s'écoulant plus facilement  :;):  ?

----------


## Jaco

Avec un petit effort dans le genre 'regard bien débile' et une bouche en relief ça peut le faire !
Sinon ça n'a rien à voir mais une statue en pvc / vinyle ça serait tout aussi génial sur un bureau (même de 6cm) !

----------


## Eradan

J'ai voté oui, mais clairement le design est à revoir. Pour comparaison:



L'idéal serait un lapin hub USB, on pourrait lui brancher des câbles dans le cul  ::ninja::

----------


## choddaboy

Super partant pour cette peluche ! De manière générale, je soutiens ce que fait l'équipe de CPC pour maintenir le navire à flot  ::):  La presse française a besoin de Canard Pc et nous, surtout (c'est déjà suffisamment dur l'arrêt d’Humanoïde ::|:  ). J'attend le retour du tapis de souris !

----------


## Kehnte

Oui pour l'idée et pour le prix, non pour le design actuel. Je vote pour la version avec hub USB dans le cul  ::ninja::

----------


## charb

Et pour la Belgique, c'est bon ou pour les belges y en a plus...

----------


## Izual

> Et pour la Belgique, c'est bon ou pour les belges y en a plus...


Vous pourrez bien en acheter, mais les frais de port seront un peu plus élevés (alors que votre pays est tout plat, ça devrait rouler pourtant, mais bon...).

----------


## Tantvalacruche

oui, les dents et les oreilles à revoir...

----------


## RS6

partant, mais avec une expression digne de CPC ::|:  ::mellow::  ::ninja::  :Emo:  bref y a de quoi faire  ::):

----------


## shazamic

Bonne idée ! j'en veux; j'en veux  ::P: 
Par contre, comme beaucoup, je trouve que le prototype est ...moche, trop simple. Je ne sais pas ce qu'en pense Couly, mais à sa place, je pleurerai un peu.
Alors, ui, je veux mon lapin rose, mais *que si il est beau* (et qu'il a été cousu sans honte éthique).

Des stickers, tapis de souris, poster et un large choix de t-shirt CPC, j'achète aussi. (oui, oui, j'achète aussi ton hors-série Starwars...  ::|:  )

----------


## Fallout

j'ai mis non si c'est exactement celle là, par contre je vote oui si les dents ressortent  ::P:

----------


## El Chupalibre

Par principe oui, je prends. Parce que je vous aime et que c'est une facon de vous avoir dans mon lit autrement que sur papier glacé.

MAIS sur la forme le design est vraiment vilain.


Et les goodies geek je suis carrément pour, c'est probablement moins cher en prix de revient (même si made in cocorico) et ça parle par nature à bon nombre d'entre nous.

----------


## FrousT

Sur le principe oui, mais là non, la peluche fait pas envie  :Emo:

----------


## GrmlnsGlx

Idem, oui sur le principe mais non dans l'état.
Et si, dans le cas d'un design plus proche du modèle original, je serais prêt à prendre une peluche pour soutenir le magajine, je préférerais quand même une figurine en vynile.

----------


## Alab

> Déjà dit, le combo dents/yeux fait mal, c'est un "non" direct.


Comme les gens d'avant, dommage. :/

----------


## Elroukino

Un grand oui pour moi !

Et le design ne me heurte pas, en tout cas moins que la levée de boucliers de tous ces hipsters pelucheurs !

----------


## Timekeeper

Ce qu’il manque à ce lapin, c’est les contours noirs d’un vrai dessin. Ça et le fait qu’en dessin de Didier Couly, il n’est pas physiquement réaliste : ses yeux sont grands, de face comme de profil. 
Ce n’est simplement pas reproduisable en peluche, je crois. Il ne peut pas être cell-shadé avec des yeux mécaniques qui nous suivent du regard. 

À part ça elle n’est pas si mal cette peluche, même si effectivement les dents devraient être en relief pour pas qu’il fasse peur et peut-être du noir autour des yeux comme le vrai. En l’état, non, c’est tentant mais trop limite pour que je coche oui.

----------


## Freddy Sirocco

> la fabrication en elle-même ils doivent faire ça en Chine, oui. Sans certitude.

----------


## gnouman

20€? Mais envoyez moi en une TOUT DE SUITE!  ::o:

----------


## gros_bidule

Elle pourrait être plus ressemblante, mais j'imagine qu'on dépasserait les 20€ de confection.
Vu le prix, le résultat me paraît plutôt sympa.

Need !
Et +1 pour le hub-usb lapinoux. Ou juste un sticker, ça pourraît être sympa.
Un sticker pour laptop, smartphone, tours ... ! Rien que pour faire la nique à ces andouilles avec leur stickers April ou Framasoft.

----------


## Zorglomme

> http://i39.servimg.com/u/f39/15/64/11/12/maxres10.jpg


SALAUDS !

Euh sinon question con mais pourquoi ne pas avoir fait juste une tête de lapin toute douce reprenant un smiley du forum (comme suggéré ci-dessus) ? Le potentiel de mignoncité serait sans doute meilleur qu'un lapin entier humanoïde un peu syphilitique et avec une tête moche sans aucune expression...

----------


## bibouse

Moi j'en prends 2 direct  ::wub::

----------


## Flad

> Sur le principe oui, mais là non, la peluche fait pas envie


Tout le contraire de toi  ::wub::

----------


## znokiss

> Y a un projet de plug mais c'est pour plus tard


cf ta signature.

----------


## Angelina

Je vous dis l'idée pour ce que ça vaut, un assortiment de stickers smiley cpc, c'est pas cher à fabriquer/poster, et personnellement j'en achèterai plusieurs sans problème.

D'une manière générale des goodies de bureau plutôt que des nids à poussière me parait plus raisonnable.

----------


## Pifou

Pareil que d'autres, OK sur le principe et le prix, mais un grand NON pour ce proto la. J'ai donc voté non au sondage.

----------


## Oncle_Bob

Ouaaaah, perso je dis oui sans hésitation  ::lol:: . On va dire que comme pour d'autres, à mon avis 'y a encore du boulot avant d'avoir la peluche finale, mais ça reste encourageant ^^.

Et gros plus un aussi si jamais vous faites le lapin en version clé USB.





> Et si c'est comme pour la BD de Cooly qui vous a finalement fait perdre de l'argent, si j'ai bien suivi toute l'affaire...


Oh mince, c'est vrai, cette histoire ? Pas cool, je croyais que ça avait eu du succès, un peu comme _L'Encyclopédie du Jeu Vidéo_.

----------


## Alab

> Je vous dis l'idée pour ce que ça vaut, un assortiment de stickers smiley cpc, c'est pas cher à fabriquer/poster, et personnellement j'en achèterai plusieurs sans problème.


Owi !  ::wub::   ::wub::

----------


## Darkath

> Owi !


+1 

Des stickers a la con pour coller sur son PC etc.

----------


## Array

Sur sa voiture.

Imaginez reconnaitre un lapin sur la bagnole devant vous  ::wub::

----------


## Aublivion

Moi j'en prendrais volontiers un,ne serait-ce que pour soutenir mon journal préféré....

----------


## Gladia

Hello,

J'ai voté Non parce que je n'achète pas de peluche en général. Sauf si elles font vrai coussin. Et encore.
Donc ni le prix, ni le modèle, mais par habitude de non-achat de peluche (parce que ça sert à rien les peluches  ::ninja:: )

----------


## ShonKar

J'ai voté oui, pour le fun, filer un peu de sous à Canard... Après, si y a un "petit" modèle, j'en prends un pour moi... Mais j'ai un tas de potes joueurs qui ont des gamins en age d'apprécier. je laisserais leurs pères leur raconter d'ou ça vient. :P

----------


## FrousT

Classique CPC, on fait un sondage pour une peluche et ça parle de plug sticker smiley usb dans l'anus  ::ninja::

----------


## Silver

Je vote oui pour la peluche mais non pour le design actuel. Comme les autres avis, je dirais que les oreilles et les dents sont à revoir.

Si je me peux me permettre un suggestion d'amateur (et raconter ma vie au passage) : l'année dernière, en voulant apprendre à utiliser Blender, je m'étais entraîné sur la création d'un modèle 3D du lapin de Couly. C'est donc après avoir regroupé d'éminentes données scientifiques _(voir image 1)_ que j'en suis arrivé à un prototype que j'aurais qualifié de "pas trop dégueu" _(voir image 2)_. En encore, je trouvais les oreilles toujours un peu trop fines pour le coup.

Mais si jamais ça peut faire avancer le schmilblick, j'en profite pour partager mes résultats :

*Image 1*


*Image 2*


D'ailleurs, quid de l'impression 3D de ce genre de modèle ? Je n'y connais rien dans le domaine, mais est-ce que ça pourrait être un autre projet pas trop coûteux que de fabriquer des figurines Canard PC avec ce procédé ?

Mes deux centimes...

----------


## Jolaventur

> Franchement, je suis pas contre l'idée de mettre 20€ pour un goodies un peu débile, mais cette peluche c'est non. Je trouves pas le design super inspirée (no offense vis à vis du dessinateur).


Surtout une peluche chinoise...
10 balle grand max pour cette cochonnerie de lapin digne de ce qu'on trouve en station service...

Mais bon ce qui est bien avec le fanboy c'est qu'il achete sans réfléchir donc ça va se vendre...

----------


## znokiss

> Hello,
> 
> J'ai voté Non parce que je n'achète pas de peluche en général. Sauf si elles font vrai coussin. Et encore.
> Donc ni le prix, ni le modèle, mais par habitude de non-achat de peluche (parce que ça sert à rien les peluches )


Pareil.

----------


## Sashaa

Pas contre donner des sous à CPC, mais pour la peluche, je dis non.

----------


## TheMothMan

C'est mignon  ::):  même si les yeux et la bouche pourraient être mieux, et je trouve l'idée sympa, par contre je suis pas intéressé.

Sinon je trouve que 20 € c'est un peu trop cher.

----------


## Axaba

Je ne suis pas spécialement intéressée, comme d'autres canards, je ne suis pas emballée par le design de la peluche. Et comme je sais que pour 20 € on peut difficilement avoir mieux et encore moins éviter du Made in China, je me demande si ça vaut le coup de se lancer dans ce projet, sachant qu'à nous tous, on sera quand même pas assez nombreux à commander des peluches pour réduire les coûts.  ::sad::

----------


## FIVE-one

Intéressé par le projet.
Le prix ne me rebute pas tant que ça si tant est que ce ne soit pas fabriqué en Asie.

----------


## natijah

Les peluches ne m'intéressent pas, et je ne trouve pas celle-là particulièrement jolie. Le prix je n'en ai aucune idée.

Pour les conditions de fabrication il n'y a pas d'usine "fair trade", "human rights", etc. en Chine?
Parce qu'un objet fabriqué en Chine ou Inde ça ne me dérange pas. Tant que ça n’entraîne pas un salaire de misère (localement) et des conditions dégueulasses.

----------


## Triz'

Oui sur le principe, non sur ce désigne en particulier.




> partant, mais avec une expression digne de CPC  bref y a de quoi faire


En "grosse tête" façon [url=http://store.bethsoft.com/brands/fallout/mystery-minis-blind-box-fallout-vinyl-figure.htmlVault-Boy en boite random à collectionner[/url] ?

----------


## Haraban

Moi et madame Haraban avons une belle chiée de peluche, donc intéressés sur le principe comme d'autre, mais le modèle actuellement présenté ne me plais pas du tout.
j'ai donc voté non, vu que je n’achèterais pas cette peluche-ci.

----------


## Taaank

J'ai voté Oui. Mais comme beaucoup je ne suis pas convaincu par le design actuel.

 ::):

----------


## Jibece

Sur le principe, je suis plutôt client des produits dérivés CPC (enfin, surtout ses livres idiots), et j'ai aucune honte à m'acheter une peluche de temps en temps.

Toutefois, le prototype présenté est vraiment pas très beau. Du coup.. je passerais mon tour cette fois-ci  ::(: 

(En revanche, je n'ai pas de problème avec le prix, du moment que la peluche est de qualité).

----------


## Diwydiant

J'ai voté OUI, car je trouve l'idée excellente.

Par contre, je rejoins l'avis des autres Canards : les yeux et les dents ne sont pas assez idiotes. Mais le principe est vraiment sympa.

Et pour reprendre les idées précédentes, je plussoie tout à fait les stickers, les mini-figurines, les clés USB ou même un porte-clé en métal avec la tête du lapin en 2D.

 :Bave:

----------


## Larry Coche

Pareil.
Une peluche cpc, cela pourrait plaire a ma gamine, mais pas comme celle ci...
et je plussoie les goodies cité au dessus.
Et un stikers BBcpc a bord, avec un petit lapin tout mignon.  :Emo: 
Et un porte clé usb aussi!

----------


## Array

En résumé, la plupart de ceux qui ont voté "oui" sont ok pour le principe mais pas la peluche.
Et la plupart de ceux qui ont voté "non" sont ok pour le principe, mais pas la peluche.

Je crois qu'on peut stopper là le sondage  ::trollface::

----------


## Jolaventur

> Intéressé par le projet.
> Le prix ne me rebute pas tant que ça si tant est que ce ne soit pas fabriqué en Asie.


Tu crois encore au père Noël ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pas contre donner des sous à CPC, mais pour la peluche, je dis non.


Tu donne pas déjà assez ?

----------


## Sharp'

Pareil que les gens du dessus. Une peluche CPC j'aimerai bien, mais le design actuel...  ::sad::

----------


## Tealyf

Pas tellement peluche je suis. 
En revanche les autres goodies évoqués (surtout si ça peut aider CPC) : oui, oui, trois fois oui ! (je veux coller des lapins partout sur les murs !!)

----------


## Dis Camion

Idem que plusieurs autres canards. J'ai voté "non".
J'aime le concept, j'aime le prix, mais j'aime pas trop la tête de la peluche.
Ca fait soit trop pedobear, soit pas assez.

Faire un truc plus fou serait dans l'esprit CPC je trouve; il manque une petite étincelle de vie dans cette peluche (foutez-lui une saucisse ou une cuillère en bois dans la main par exemple).

----------


## Algrael

J'ai voté non. 
Je ne suis pas intéressé par une peluche attrape poussière, même si elle empêcherait une partie de rentrer dans ma tour.. 

En revanche, goodies, style stickers, porte clé ou ce que vous avez déjà en catalogue, là je suis client !

----------


## zifox

> Pareil que les gens du dessus. Une peluche CPC j'aimerai bien, mais le design actuel...


Même reflexion de mon coté.

----------


## Sashaa

> Tu donne pas déjà assez ?


Je suis abonné et j'achète de temps à autre des goodies (livres, etc) mais je ne serais pas contre par exemple, un site web avec une partie premium, ou bien simplement la possibilité de donner via patreon à la façon de http://massivelyop.com que je soutiens également. Il me semble que cela avait été évoqué dans une video d'@si. A mon avis, pas mal de canards seraient prêts à mettre la main à la poche pour ce genre de chose.

Sinon, des figurines ou des stickers, oui pourquoi pas ...

----------


## Jolaventur

> Je suis abonné et j'achète de temps à autre des goodies (livres, etc) mais je ne serais pas contre par exemple, un site web avec une partie premium, ou bien simplement la possibilité de donner via patreon à la façon de http://massivelyop.com que je soutiens également. Il me semble que cela avait été évoqué dans une video d'@si. A mon avis, pas mal de canards seraient prêts à mettre la main à la poche pour ce genre de chose.
> 
> Sinon, des figurines ou des stickers, oui pourquoi pas ...


et en plus tu réponds sèrieusement à mon troll 
C'est beau ::cry::

----------


## Sashaa

Au temps pour moi  ::): .

----------


## ebonnot

Je dis oui sur le principe mais à 2 conditions :
CPC ne perd pas d'argent dessusRevoir le proto (les dents, l'air pas assez débile)

----------


## Alab

> En résumé, la plupart de ceux qui ont voté "oui" sont ok pour le principe mais pas la peluche.
> Et la plupart de ceux qui ont voté "non" sont ok pour le principe, mais pas la peluche.
> 
> Je crois qu'on peut stopper là le sondage



Surtout que la question est simple quand même : "Achèteriez-vous *la* peluche lapin si elle était vendue 20€ sur la boutique ?"

Dedans ya le mot "la", ça veut dire cette peluche, pas une peluche lapin de manière générale, celle ci, que l'on montre en photo et dont on demande l'avis. Donc si vous êtes ok pour le principe, pour le prix mais pas le design bah faut dire non, car vous n'achèteriez pas la peluche présentée ici...
Et quant à un autre design pour le même prix, pas sur qu'une peluche plus détaillée soit au même prix.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Je dis oui sur le principe mais à 2 conditions :
> CPC ne perd pas d'argent dessus
> [


T'es sacrément altruiste pour une entreprise toi.
T'achètes un produit parce qu'il est beau propre te plaît
Pas juste pour filer du pognon à des idiots qui font du jeux vidéos 
Sinon vaut mieux mettre en place une campagne de don

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Sinon vaut mieux mettre en place une campagne de don


Avec un palier à 20€ qui récompense le donateur avec une peluche.  ::ninja::

----------


## Lee Tchii

J'ai voté non parce que je préfère donner 20 euros pour une peluche même riquiqui mais faite en France que pour une peluche Made in China.
Le joueur du grenier avait fait mieux  ::ninja::

----------


## blueray

Je suis pas fan de la peluche, mais maintenant j'ai envie d'une figurine pvc (voir plusieurs !).
C'est dans les cartons à projets ? Ca serait faisable ?

----------


## GdabZ

Oui pour la peluche ou une figurine du même tonneau.

Mais non car le modèle est pas assez débile + les dents, les yeux, tout a déjà été dit.

Donc au final non.

Mais dans l'absolu, oui.

Mais non.

----------


## FIVE-one

> Tu crois encore au père Noël ?



Je me plais à me dire que oui.
Plus sérieusement, vu la gamme de prix, on peut espérer un produit high end.
En revanche est il envisageable de faire un lot genre Peluche + Mug CPC ?

----------


## Jolaventur

un Mug à la rigueur, je peux le prendre si <10 balle 

Mais une peluche qui va prendre la poussière et m'encombrer ça risque point.

----------


## ian0delond

Il a changé le design de la montre Luch  :tired: 

Je demande un vote pour une version plus épurée.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

J'veux un Monsieur Patate pour pouvoir faire tous les smileys CPC.

Et une figurine NFC compatible Skylanders et Disney Infinity, et puis un Amiibo.

Ok, que la première proposition alors!

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> un Mug à la rigueur, je peux le prendre si <10 balle 
> 
> Mais une peluche qui va prendre la poussière et m'encombrer ça risque point.


Fais pas le radin, pour 16 balles t'as une édition collector!
https://boutique.pressenonstop.com/g...tion-limitee-6

----------


## Jolaventur

Bof ni drôle ni fun

Pis c'est pas en mettant 16 balle dans un mug que je vais pouvoir me payer une paire de shoes à 350 balle et mon nouveau sac à 400.

:collectionneur:

----------


## atticusss

Oui pour l'idée, non pour le prix de ce modèle.
Pour moi il faut soit revoir le modèle, soit le prix.

----------


## KiwiX

Non. Aucun intérêt, trop cher vu la gueule du truc.

----------


## Sunomis

Sans opinion. Je réponds quoi ?

----------


## Flad

> Sans opinion. Je réponds quoi ?


Tu réponds pas, puisque sans opinion c'est ni oui ni non  :tired:

----------


## superzazad

J'ai voté non, mais uniquement comme certains l'ont déjà dit parceque je trouve que les dents, ainsi que les yeux collés ça rend pas bien.
Pourtant sur le principe je suis intéressé donc si c'est amélioré, oui je prend sans hésiter, même à 20 euros.

----------


## Checco

> J'ai voté non.
> 
> Le prix est juste.
> Je serais intéressé pour en prendre une.
> 
> MAIS c'est bien trop moche. Je peux comprendre qu'avec un prix mini on ne peut pas avoir une super création détaillée, mais comme certains l'on déjà dit, les yeux et les dents devraient être revu.
> Et puis les oreilles de NOTRE lapin, elles sont collées cote cote sur son crane, pas avec un tel espace.
> 
> Pis de toute façon j'aurai préféré un Slipman !


Tout pareil! Va falloir revoir le modèle.

----------


## Graouu

Elle est très vilaine je trouve. A la limite en mini format avec mousqueton porte clés style, why not. Et à un plus bas prix. Donc c'est non. D'ailleurs je suis assez surpris des résultats pour le moment. A croire que des gens votent oui pour le plaisir. Les votes des canards à partir du titre RoxOrr uniquement devraient être valides.  :Cigare: 

Franchement je préférerai mettre des sous dans un service qui me permettrait d'avoir tous les cpc lisibles sur le web légalement, dont les hardware et hors série depuis le début de CPC, style abonnement archive. Et pour çà je suis prêt à mettre quelques euros en plus sans problème en plus de mon abo papier standard.

Sinon faite un joli Amiibo en laine là çà pourrait le faire ^^

----------


## Amoilesmobs

?
Je suis déjà dehors.  :<_<:

----------


## Taro

J'aimerais que le design soit un peu plus fidèle aux dessins de Couly pour le magazine, mais elle m'intéresse quand même, alors je vote Oui.
Cependant si on pouvait l'améliorer d'ici là ça serait toujours ça de pris.

----------


## Xchroumfph

C'est laid comme tout. Non merci.

Le mug et les stickers évoqués plus haut sont plus excitants.

Et sinon, à quand le shampoing ? La serviette de plage ? Une version du Dr Maboul ?

----------


## Jokletox

> C'est laid comme tout. Non merci.
> 
> Le mug et les stickers évoqués plus haut sont plus excitants.
> 
> Et sinon, à quand le shampoing ? La serviette de plage ? Une version du Dr Maboul ?


Les capotes CPC en forme de lapin/la pine perso je suis preneur !

Bon sinon j'ai répondu "Oui" sans regarder vraiment car je suis un fanboy CPC (merci de pas me juger, on a tous des déviances qu'on essaye de dissimuler aux yeux de tous...), mais en fait Thérèse la peluche n'est pas moche, elle n'a pas un physique facile...

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Si ils se lancent dans le papier-cul imprimé j'achète direct !

----------


## Jokletox

> Si ils se lancent dans le papier-cul imprimé j'achète direct !


Ca existe déjà, ça s'appelle Canard PC Magazine  ::ninja::

----------


## Dj_gordon

Oui sur le principe, mais non pour ce modèle, un peu moche.
(j'ai donc voté non)

----------


## Ov3r$ouL

> Franchement, je suis pas contre l'idée de mettre 20€ pour un goodies un peu débile, mais cette peluche c'est non. Je trouves pas le design super inspirée (no offense vis à vis du dessinateur).


Ceci.

Vous pouvez pas refaire des tapis de souris kernel 32 ?  :Emo:

----------

